# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 7/29/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The plan couldn’t have come together any better! As we ran into our first area before the sun was up, a school of reds hunped up in front of us. Then singles floated and pushed around on the surface. 

After sunrise we set the tower up and had a light ENE wind pushing us down the bank, where reds patrolled the edge of the drop off looking for a shallow water snack in Down South Lures pumpkinseed.

As the day heated up more reds could be spotted past the drop in 2-3 foot of water, and became more skittish. Tieing on Buggs Lures in red/white and new penny, we were able to get a handful to strike. 

Fun day hooking up and sharing stories with this repeat group, and thank you boys for letting everything go!


----------

